# Patch in ceiling



## mbaker (May 26, 2016)

I patch a ceiling with durabond then mesh then speed set then last coat with half all purpose mud and lite mud now the contractor is telling me i needed to use paper tape. It would of not cracked out. Who is right.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not a finisher by trade but will say this. Sometimes you get a stress point in drywall that will crack no matter which method is used. The one thing that will solve it is USG 093 control joint. In your case, the best thing to do is to do it their way and when it cracks then it's on them.
Welcome to the board!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Mesh blows, Paper rules. On painted surfaces rough up the paint with heavy grit sandpaper and carefully wipe tape not to hard as to push all the mud out or it will lift. If possible use taping mud to put tape on it has more glue than AP


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudslingercor said:


> Mesh blows, Paper rules. On painted surfaces rough up the paint with heavy grit sandpaper and carefully wipe tape not to hard as to push all the mud out or it will lift. If possible use taping mud to put tape on it has more glue than AP


For patches like this, Fiba Fuse rules. Add pva glue to your mud on the first coat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm not a finisher by trade but will say this. Sometimes you get a stress point in drywall that will crack no matter which method is used. The one thing that will solve it is USG 093 control joint. In your case, the best thing to do is to do it their way and when it cracks then it's on them.
> Welcome to the board!


D bond 20 set, try to break it try, hurricane can smear the place and that patch will go undamaged


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

No need for quick set mud if you use ff...and no sagging like paper will sag so paper sucks for ceiling patches


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Agreed...I'm loving some ff.. so now I'm left with a question if it is a plaster veneer on the ceiling and it looks to me like it's on the wall 2 this is the second time in two weeks that I've done with the same stuff 3rd house ever but it safe to say it's okay to patch it with anything else as far as Kwikset or blue top it seems too so far I don't want someone calling me later to tell me their feelings on this hahaha


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Ceiling is on the floor...Darn voice texting...what's the point if u have to stop and proof read??!!👱👍


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

This is 3 strips of mesh on a Pease of ff with ap mud heat gun and 10 mins 2nd coat ap and 30 mins later skim coat 
No sagging no cracks.
Paper would sag and would would need hot mud 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1698294167113309&id=1410374162571979


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Ice, patch that small try just fuse with no rock... 2 Layers of fuse with 5 minute and coat with same batch. It will sag until it sets up. Once hard just wipe it back down flat. Most times you don't even need another coat. If desired a tight skim can be put on for sanding.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did not add the rock...the contractor put it there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Ice, patch that small try just fuse with no rock... 2 Layers of fuse with 5 minute and coat with same batch. It will sag until it sets up. Once hard just wipe it back down flat. Most times you don't even need another coat. If desired a tight skim can be put on for sanding.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Ice, patch that small try just fuse with no rock... 2 Layers of fuse with 5 minute and coat with same batch. It will sag until it sets up. Once hard just wipe it back down flat. Most times you don't even need another coat. If desired a tight skim can be put on for sanding.


You should try it Moore . Great for small patches. Probably end up with 1/4"" of durabond sandwiched between 2 sheets of fiberglass then topped with more durabond. I have probably done hundreds of patches this way without failure... I will say that there is a limit to how big you can go. Have also done the mesh tape then ff as well. I will put the mesh over the hole and allow it to sag in. Then fill with stiff durabond and cover with ff. Also very strong.


----------

